# 16V carb manifold



## veector (Mar 1, 2006)

So ive been looking and havent found too much as far as manifolds go. Ive got some SK racing carbs (weber/ mikuni design) and cant really find new or used manifolds. Ive thought about custom ones but again no real ideas come to mind. Anyone have pics of custom or short manifolds? or know where i could have one made?


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: 16V carb manifold (veector)*

Here is a kit from Carbs Unlimited...looks like you can buy the manifold separate from the kit...part number 99004-409.
http://www.carburetion.com/web...ABBIT / SCIROCCO
Pierce Manifolds used to sell them too. 
http://piercemanifolds.com/


----------



## veector (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: 16V carb manifold (2lowcoupedoor)*

hmm looks like its $450 for a new manifold from pierce








where do all these slim manifolds come from? Ive seen a bunch on 16V carb mk1s


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: 16V carb manifold (veector)*

Correct me if I'm wrong guys but don't the stubby manifolds come from Pierce?


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: 16V carb manifold (2lowcoupedoor)*

I think the Weber dealers all sell the same Weber short manifold for the 16Vv It has its painful spots but with the lack of space available, it seems the best choice. You might search ebay.de and ebay.co.uk for 16V weber and see what you find


----------



## veector (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: 16V carb manifold (antichristonwheels)*

seems thats about all i can find, still close to $400 new from pierce. Anything custom?


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: 16V carb manifold (veector)*

keep an eye out in the classifieds, they pop up now and then if you're patient. i think i sold my pierce short 16v manifold for about $200 when i went to the long manifolds.
pierce is probably your best bet, honestly. rowland and chadil also make them i believe but they are foreign made so you pay just as much and often wait twice as long to get them.


----------



## veector (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: 16V carb manifold (mk2dubbin)*

patience is virtue
let the search continue
used is looking to be my best option so far


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: 16V carb manifold (veector)*

The SK Racing carbs I just got came with a dbilas manifold. Seems like a quality piece, and is already tapped for vac.
We need to keep in touch....So when we both do things with these carbs we're on the same page.








Place I found that has parts:
http://www.zccjdm.com/catalog....CARBS
I'm not sure if the "upgrade" kit is worth it, but I am interested in the rebuild kits.








manifold pic.


_Modified by dubdaze68 at 1:05 PM 9-7-2009_


----------



## veector (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: 16V carb manifold (dubdaze68)*

Wow and i thought i was the only one besides those datsun guys!
I ordered all my gaskets and parts straight from oer in japan, waaaay cheaper with shipping and all. Def want to keep in touch to see where these carbs go, ive heard good things about them from a datsun tuing/ racing shop local to me.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: 16V carb manifold (veector)*

All of the pluses from Webers and Mikunis, from what I hear. I have a set of PHH's that I bought, but jets and such are so hard to find, that I decided to opt out when I saw these SK's for sale. I was told they're 47's. But I'm guessing they're probably 48's?


----------



## veector (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: 16V carb manifold (dubdaze68)*

Just found the manifold on the site, 200 euros inst too bad, but after shipping and such








Oh nice, mine are 48s from what ive been told. What motor are yours going on?



_Modified by veector at 9:17 AM 9-10-2009_


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: 16V carb manifold (veector)*

2.0 16v, block dipped, honed and decked, lightened and balanced pistons/crank/rods, 1.8 16v head, supposedly p+p by Oettinger, 5 angle valve job, all new valve stem seals, Schrick cams (unknown specs at this time), and a Raceland header. Haven't figured out tranny yet, looks like AGB with a longer 5th. Still have to sort out accesories and pulleys as well.


----------



## veector (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: 16V carb manifold (dubdaze68)*

oh very nice!
Mine are going on a stock 2l 16v with euro cams but even still it should move in a mk1 coupe. Maybe some mild engine work over the winter


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: 16V carb manifold (veector)*

Most of the motor has been sitting around for 5 years now, ever since the accident. Don't worry.


----------



## fortwnek (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: 16V carb manifold (veector)*

This guy is selling one:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4561557


----------

